# Picture's from today - 30/05/2014 (Picture heavy)



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

So it is a nice day and decided to take these snakes out some sun and some photo's, I had them both boxed up anyway as it was cleaning day.

Monocled Cobra(Naja Kaouthia) she charged me quite a few times then fled, she is very defensive:







Eastern Russells Viper (Daboia Siamensis) anytime I tried to get a picture of her they always turned out ugly, I am very happy with these pictures, in natural light she is gorgeous!:








I'm no photographer, but I try! Photo's taken with Samsung Galaxy S3.

Thanks for looking *


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice russell's,monocled, looks like she is a het for something with the hood marking like that.


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

GT2540 said:


> Nice russell's,monocled, looks like she is a het for something with the hood marking like that.


She is het for albino.


----------



## Boidation (Jan 4, 2008)

These snakes are both stunning but that Russell's is just astounding. Far and away my favourite venomous snake!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful. The siamensis' pattern is amazing, makes your eyes go a bit funny. Perfect looking snake. What is she like to work with?


----------



## Lennymonaghan (Jun 17, 2013)

Cracking snakes


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

True Beauty's.


----------

